# Why was this posted?!



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 18, 2008)

what.. in the hell....

http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_777.html

i dont wanna be rude but srsly why was this posted? ....


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2008)

aah, he was on here yeasterday and posted a hello note in some blindfold thread. HE said he was better than all of us at 7x7 bld, i have a feeling that he isnt cheating.

He is still cubing!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 18, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> aah, he was on here yeasterday and posted a hello note in some blindfold thread. *HE said he was better than all of us at 7x7 bld*, i have a feeling that he isnt cheating.
> 
> He is still cubing!



sounds like a TRUE champion to me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 18, 2008)

Mátyás Kuti is back with more BLD?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

I'm sure he's learned his lesson. But seriously? Just wow

Meh. If Mike Hughey can do 35 min memo for 7x7. I'm sure kuti can too...but faster...


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2008)

i was just trying to look at the posts that matyas and me and some other guys made and the got [email protected]#ing deleted!!!!!!!

WTF??????


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2008)

Krazy K is back with a vengeance!!! YAY!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 18, 2008)

wow, i doubted it before buts its true... he REALLY DOES have almost everyone wrapped around his little finger.. I guess no matter what he does now you'll love him right? meh w/e...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Mátyás Kuti is back with more BLD?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I'm sure he's learned his lesson. But seriously? Just wow
> 
> Meh. If Mike Hughey can do 35 min memo for 7x7. I'm sure kuti can too...but faster...



That's what I figured too. I'm actually quite happy that my memo is almost as fast as his. That's rather a major accomplishment for me. Of course his execution is twice as fast as mine - we all know he's way faster than me.

Of course, I know better than to feel too proud of myself - we're comparing my best of like 15 tries with his first try. By his second try he'll probably be memorizing in 20 minutes.

Oh well, I'm happy to just be a second-tier big cube BLD cuber.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 18, 2008)

You are still first-tier for big cube BLD, considering he is just a kid, and most likely has a lot of time on his hands for cubing, but you are an adult, with responsibilities.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahaha! i think getting banned by WCA should be enough for him to find a new hobby


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Mátyás Kuti is back with more BLD?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> ...



Mr. Hughey, what are you talking about? He doesn't memorise in 20 minutes. I think we've been over this: he doesn't need to memo at all!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2008)

Hm, Dene, you're talking about Frank Morris now?  I hear he can do whatever cycles he wants because his cubes are too afraid to end up unsolved.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 18, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Hm, Dene, you're talking about Frank Morris now?  I hear he can do whatever cycles he wants because his cubes are too afraid to end up unsolved.



Frank Morris just does intuitive 218 cycles, silly.


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol, nice, too afraid


----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> i dont wanna be rude but srsly why was this posted? ....


I guess same reason his other unofficial records weren't deleted. We all know unofficial records should only be taken as guidance, not blindly trusted. (Which, I'd like to add, is no reason to not post your records anymore. I hate those stupid boycotts.)



Mike Hughey said:


> I'm actually quite happy that my memo is almost as fast as his.


Do you believe he didn't just pretend to memorize? The evidence suggests he didn't just occasionally peek but that peeking was his method. In my opinion, you're definitely the #1 huge cube blindsolver.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 18, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> (Which, I'd like to add, is no reason to not post your records anymore. I hate those stupid boycotts.)



Me too, I still post to Speedcubing but not that often anymore, only times I'm pleased with.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 18, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont wanna be rude but srsly why was this posted? ....
> ...



agreed


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 18, 2008)

Personally, I think he's gonna come back and be better than us at EVERYTHING . It would be hilarious if he comes to a competition and just sits there averaging 1:20 on 5x5, w/o even competing. Only time will tell what he can really do, but being an extremist either way is pretty stupid in my opinion. It's not really something that matters...


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 18, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Personally, I think he's gonna come back and be better than us at EVERYTHING . It would be hilarious if he comes to a competition and just sits there averaging 1:20 on 5x5, w/o even competing. Only time will tell what he can really do, but being an extremist either way is pretty stupid in my opinion. It's not really something that matters...



agreed. i dont see why it matters if he posted a UWR or not. we dont have to see him for another 2 years or so and by then *ALL* of his records will have been beaten many times over, and i dont think he will be in good enough shape to take them back. I'm pretty sure Rowe could take him in 3x3 bld even if he was peeking. I'm still waiting for Rowe to get an easy scramble and not be nervous and get like a 42 second solve in comp.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Sep 18, 2008)

Goood moooorniiing!


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Sep 18, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> hahahahaha! i think getting banned by WCA should be enough for him to find a new hobby



I've found.  I'm going to be a magician(and kick your ass-HAHA).  *proud*


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, Kuti, i look up to your past records.

I hope you stick with it, and perhaps continue one day and become very famous.


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2008)

He's back! I hope he knows he still has a fanbase here


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 18, 2008)

Matyas has the same birthday as me 
Disregarding the year.


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey can anyone tell me what happened with Matyas (i joined a little while back) or atleast give me a link to a thread? His name seems to be taboo amongst cubers... what did he do?


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 18, 2008)

I have my birthday one day before Matyas, also disregarding the year


----------



## hdskull (Sep 18, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Matyas has the same birthday as me
> Disregarding the year.





Boopyman said:


> I have my birthday one day before Matyas, also disregarding the year



My birthday is within 365 days and 365 years of his birthday.

I live within 365,365 miles of where he lives.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 18, 2008)

kratos94 said:


> Hey can anyone tell me what happened with Matyas (i joined a little while back) or atleast give me a link to a thread? His name seems to be taboo amongst cubers... what did he do?



he did the unthinkable


----------



## Escher (Sep 18, 2008)

with matyas kuti, its the same thing as if everyone found out that usain bolt was on steroids. he was/IS an awesome cuber, was amazingly multi-talented. total prodigy. but for whatever reason knew that he could peek under blindfolds and decided that was a much better way of doing it, rather than memorizing. he was discovered (via a piece of paper) and banned for three years. its a very touchy subject... i still think he was amazing though...


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 18, 2008)

I see thats why thanks for the explanation. Are his record/WCA profile still up? If not can anyone tell me his records?


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 18, 2008)

alright thx for the info brunson, but you dont have to be so incredibly mean about it T.T sorry tho


----------



## shelley (Sep 18, 2008)

Escher said:


> with matyas kuti, its the same thing as if everyone found out that usain bolt was on steroids. he was/IS an awesome cuber, was amazingly multi-talented. total prodigy. but for whatever reason knew that he could peek under blindfolds and decided that was a much better way of doing it, rather than memorizing. he was discovered (via a piece of paper) and banned for three years. its a very touchy subject... i still think he was amazing though...



I don't care how skilled someone is. Anyone who betrays the trust of a community and thinks it's okay to cheat his way to the top automatically loses my respect.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahaha! i think getting banned by WCA should be enough for him to find a new hobby
> ...



cyber-bully 

and it's true that he's a great cuber, it's just kinda odd, expecially because he posted a BLD record


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd like to see Kuti come back in however many years he has left and then get really good BLD solves with the improved rules. He's probably been practicing like heck so that he can make us eat our words


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 19, 2008)

Genie1048 said:


> I'd like to see Kuti come back in however many years he has left and then get really good BLD solves with the improved rules. He's probably been practicing like heck so that he can make us eat our words



like Tyson said:

Future results can't disprove past analysis. [or something like that, lol]


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 19, 2008)

haha lol leave it to tyson to make a quote like that


----------



## brunson (Sep 19, 2008)

kratos94 said:


> alright thx for the info brunson, but you dont have to be so incredibly mean about it T.T sorry tho


I apologize for being a little brusque, but all that information was available in a google search. Combined with a question that can be so simply answered by looking on the WCA site and finding the "Search" feature...

Whatever, you're right, that's no excuse for me to be mean.


----------



## xewgx (Sep 19, 2008)

how do you get banned from cubing? and i only solve cubes for fun i not really into tournaments im much more into a tournament scene of something else.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 19, 2008)

shelley said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > with matyas kuti, its the same thing as if everyone found out that usain bolt was on steroids. he was/IS an awesome cuber, was amazingly multi-talented. total prodigy. but for whatever reason knew that he could peek under blindfolds and decided that was a much better way of doing it, rather than memorizing. he was discovered (via a piece of paper) and banned for three years. its a very touchy subject... i still think he was amazing though...
> ...



Thank you shelley. you give me hope there are still some people out there who havent totally lost their minds..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



respect and trust will be hard for kuti to regain even if does crawl back to the top *fairly*. there's always the hint of a doubt even if he does make a huge comeback.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 19, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



if i were him and wanted to be in the game, i would just ignore BLD events. haha


----------



## pjk (Sep 19, 2008)

I lose respect for cheaters as well, but that doesn't stop him from being an amazingly talented cuber.

anyway, I'm wondering if this is really him posting these messages. That makes no sense why he would come out like this all in a sudden with these childish posts.

While we're on this note, does anyone know if it is true that he has to pay back all the money he won via BLD in competition before he will get reinstated? If so, any updates on this?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 19, 2008)

pjk said:


> I lose respect for cheaters as well, but that doesn't stop him from being an amazingly talented cuber.
> 
> anyway, I'm wondering if this is really him posting these messages. That makes no sense why he would come out like this all in a sudden with these childish posts.
> 
> While we're on this note, does anyone know if it is true that he has to pay back all the money he won via BLD in competition before he will get reinstated? If so, any updates on this?




and being an amazing cuber doesnt stop from the fact that he cheated and lied and stole either. it works two ways 

and also yes it is him posting, and of course he is that childish! how is that so hard to believe when he would joke about/lie to other things even right to EVERYONES faces when before he said he didnt cheat even to Ron and was proven wrong, disappeared, and even blocked his best friends, including even Erik. WOW WHAT A KIND, NOT IMMATURE, NOT RUDE PERSON! *obvious sarcasm* 

but no people still love him because.... because... um... UM... I can't finish that sentence  cause there is nothing to finish it with.


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 19, 2008)

pjk said:


> anyway, I'm wondering if this is really him posting these messages. That makes no sense why he would come out like this all in a sudden with these childish posts.


Can you check the IP associated with his posts?



pjk said:


> While we're on this note, does anyone know if it is true that he has to pay back all the money he won via BLD in competition before he will get reinstated? If so, any updates on this?



http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=388
He will have to comply with all the WCA's demands before being reinstated it looks like, which should include returning prizes.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2008)

does anyone know how much money it was? the money thing has always made me extremly mad, since it is soooo rare for cubers to recieve money. most "professional" cubers never see prize money, only prizes. i hesitate to use the word professional because that implies that they can make a living doing so.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 19, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> does anyone know how much money it was? the money thing has always made me extremly mad, since it is soooo rare for cubers to recieve money. most "professional" cubers never see prize money, only prizes. i hesitate to use the word professional because that implies that they can make a living doing so.




Yepp! he stole money  
what a NICE guy RIGHT?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 19, 2008)

Money at least can be returned. Stuff like podium spots at world championship can't.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > anyway, I'm wondering if this is really him posting these messages. That makes no sense why he would come out like this all in a sudden with these childish posts.
> ...



Yes, and the three year ban doesn't start counting down until the money is returned (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2162#p2162)

So I'm guessing he's never going to be coming back, since he's probably never going to return the money.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bryan said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > pjk said:
> ...



BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Pedro (Sep 19, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> does anyone know how much money it was? the money thing has always made me extremly mad, since it is soooo rare for cubers to recieve money. most "professional" cubers never see prize money, only prizes. i hesitate to use the word professional because that implies that they can make a living doing so.



2000 Euros at the World Championship last year

and I believe it's him...unless someone else stole his msn account too...I saw him online twice the past couple days...


----------



## Garmon (Sep 19, 2008)

Everybody deserves a second chance, but he has to wait 3 years. He deserves it in a way.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't think he wants to come back since he never has paid the money back...


----------



## Inusagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Sadly, it's still people who doesn't like him and don't want to give him a second chance. I never thought it would be soo many people who were still supporting him. Glad I am not the only one


----------



## shelley (Sep 19, 2008)

If he had agreed to show proof of his abilities at the Benelux Open as requested by the WCA board, I would have been willing to give him a second chance. Instead, when confronted with the request he suddenly decided not to attend the competition. If he owned up to what he did, apologized, and returned the prize money to the WCA I would be willing to give him a second chance.

Even cheaters can still take steps to restore their integrity after they get called out. The fact that Kuti won't says a lot about him.


----------



## pjk (Sep 19, 2008)

So the 3 years don't start until he returns the money. It doesn't look like he will be back anytime then, unless he has already repaid the money and we don't know.



JBCM627 said:


> Can you check the IP associated with his posts?


I can, but the IP from his old posts when he seemed legit is no longer stored.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 19, 2008)

someone on youtube made the point that Michael Vick killed 12 dogs and will be back on the field before Kuti will be in a compitition. In my opinion, thats bull crap.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 19, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> someone on youtube made the point that Michael Vick killed 12 dogs and will be back on the field before Kuti will be in a compitition. In my opinion, thats bull crap.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iysDl43MnFI


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 19, 2008)

pjk said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you check the IP associated with his posts?
> ...


You can at least tell where the posts are coming from, then... if they are coming from somewhere besides Hungary, it probably isn't him, and his password should be reset/emailed to him?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 19, 2008)

Jim,

His posts are coming from Hungary. It could be him, or another hungarian who got his password being a total ass.


----------



## Dene (Sep 20, 2008)

Michael Vick sounds like a prick (rhyme intended  ).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Mátyás Kuti is back with more BLD?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> ...



Mike! You should really work on your 3x3 or 5x5 speedsolve, and that will seriously effect your turn speed on all cubes including blindfold. Your memo is amazing and so is your execution... but I really believe you can cut a bunch of seconds off your overall time if you learn to turn the cube a bit faster. And I'm saying this as both a fan of yours and a critic =).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2008)

krnballerzzz said:


> Mike! You should really work on your 3x3 or 5x5 speedsolve, and that will seriously effect your turn speed on all cubes including blindfold. Your memo is amazing and so is your execution... but I really believe you can cut a bunch of seconds off your overall time if you learn to turn the cube a bit faster. And I'm saying this as both a fan of yours and a critic =).



Thanks, Andrew! I know you're right, and right now, other than the weekly competition (which still takes me many hours per week), I pretty much am only working on 3x3x3 speed now. It's slow going, but I am improving.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 20, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> someone on youtube made the point that Michael Vick killed 12 dogs and will be back on the field before Kuti will be in a compitition. In my opinion, thats bull crap.



Yeah, it is, Vick should definitely be away for more than three years. But seriously, Vick's in prison. That's a lot worse than just being banned from going to cubing tournaments, no matter how crazy you are about cubing.

My view is that cheating is a very large problem in any sport (especially one that isn't well-established or rich) - not in the sense that it happens all the time, but in the sense that it really undermines trust. If cheating was widespread it would be much more difficult and expensive to allow cubers to compete fairly: we'd need screens in front of cubers so that the audience can be prevented from seeing the scrambles, organizers could never use competitors' stackmats even if they don't have as many as they need, and everyone who helped out at a competition would have to be a specially chosen WCA official to make sure the times are not falsified. One of the reasons cubing is as friendly as it is is because we can expect competitors to follow the rules.

Also, it's not like Matyas knew cheating was allowed; there was no misunderstanding, just a deliberate attempt to break the rules. And he had the fastest times out there for every blindfold attempt. He reached a level of cubing fame that very few cubers have ever done, and from what I hear he even briefly became a national hero in Hungary. To find out that someone at such a high level is cheating is a tremendous blow to a young sport. The cheating fiasco opened our eyes as a community and even led to a few regulation changes to make sure it doesn't happen again (such as the paper during BLD attempts). Sure, three years might be a bit excessive, but a relatively long ban is definitely warranted. I don't think anyone who was directly affected by his cheating wants him back any time soon.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 20, 2008)

qqwref said:


> kickinwing2112 said:
> 
> 
> > someone on youtube made the point that Michael Vick killed 12 dogs and will be back on the field before Kuti will be in a compitition. In my opinion, thats bull crap.
> ...



Also Michael Vick didn't steal money from others.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2008)

Can you guys please stop bringing up the money issue? It detracts from the really bad stuff.

And why do I need to remind people it's his very own choice to make it three years and not just two?


----------



## blade740 (Sep 20, 2008)

He's right. While the money is bad, the real harm done is to the sport. Speedcubing is relatively young, and yet already there is a "scandal"

Imagine if steroid use was rampant in the early days of, say, professional baseball. The negative image is very hard to shake. Not to mention that so many people are skeptical of blindfold solving anyway. This just makes them believe even more that cubers are not to be trusted.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 20, 2008)

the money is not what makes me mad at all really, i mention it just because it ADDS to the list of horrible things he's already done yet people still kiss and kiss and kiss his A**.

but w/e thats their problem to look up to a theif/fraud/cheater.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 20, 2008)

hdskull said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > kickinwing2112 said:
> ...



I dont know about you, but i'd steal money all day long rather than kill a dog. [let alone 12]


----------



## Escher (Sep 20, 2008)

im sorry if i gave the wrong impression, everyone. I do think what he did was disgusting. not to belittle the cubing community, but it was like kicking a puppy... everyone put in so much effort to have fun and he put two fingers up to that. i just wanted to point out that he was excellent in other events. which is inarguable.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 20, 2008)

Did he ever addmit to it?


----------



## Dene (Sep 20, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> the money is not what makes me mad at all really, i mention it just because it ADDS to the list of horrible things he's already done yet people still kiss and kiss and kiss his A**.
> 
> but w/e thats their problem to look up to a theif/fraud/cheater.



You don't have to look up to him to have respect for his ability. And you certainly don't have to kiss any part of his body.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 21, 2008)

Dene said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > the money is not what makes me mad at all really, i mention it just because it ADDS to the list of horrible things he's already done yet people still kiss and kiss and kiss his A**.
> ...



Agreed. Anybody that cheats and gets caught should be punished and LOOKED DOWN UPON, and that comes from getting caught cheating. But he only cheated in bld that we know of. So IF he does come back we should respect the fact that he was one of the best cubers in this young sport. And the fact that this is a young sport is why it would be good if he came back considering he was such a talented cuber. PURE RESPECT but also looking down upon him. Atleast until he proves that he is ready to give up cheating and wants to help this sport. But he will never be from under the microscope, and rightly so.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 21, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> Did he ever addmit to it?



Nope. He never has yet at all. not even to a man who showed him respect, gave him the benefit of the doubt, and even a chance to prove himself at a competition, and withouth him matyas wouldnt even be able to go to competitions EVER, and he would be nothing. Ron van bruchem. So he even lied to him.


Wow matyas.. you truly are a great guy!!!!! *whoever doesn't see this saracasm should go just jump off a cliff now*


----------



## Faz (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok ill jump off a.... wait.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 21, 2008)

We all respect Matyas' accomplishments in the speed solve categories. That's never been doubted at all. We all know that Matyas is a good cuber. But being skilled at cubing doesn't mean you command respect if you don't earn it.

This entire situation could have played out differently, but it didn't. Let me tell you what could have happened. Facing overwhelming evidence of cheating, Matyas could have admitted to the cheated. He could have apologized to the WCA in circumventing its rules and being dishonest, he could have apologized to the people who were hurt by his actions, and he could have taken steps to correct the damage to the community he done.

Instead, Matyas continues to deny that he cheated in light of the overwhelming evidence. He comes onto message boards and talks about how good he is at blindfolding and cubing. And none of this matters. It doesn't matter if Matyas is the greatest cuber in the world right now. I would never deny that he has talent and skill and dedication. Matyas is a good cuber. That is a fact.

But through his actions, he chooses to keep himself at a distance with the global Rubik's Cube community, and alienates himself from competitions. This could have been resolved a long time ago. Instead, he tried to be difficult, avoided answering questions, and just made our investigation a downright nightmare.

If someone accused me of cheating, what would I do? I would ask them for what evidence that concerns them, and then show them that I'm not cheating. Why? I haven't cheated in competition. It's that simple.

If Matyas had not cheated in competition, he could have easily taken steps to help clear his name. He refused to do this. It really angers me that some people cling onto this faith of Matyas, when objectively, what he's done is despicable.

Again, Matays is a good cuber. He might be better than us all. But that doesn't change the fact of what he did. It doesn't change the trouble he caused, and it doesn't mitigate his defiance in light of overwhelming evidence.

In the end though, who cares? The way he's carried himself in the Rubik's Cube community is only a foreshadowing of the failures he's going to have in life when he has no choice but to be responsible for his own actions. It is completely possible that a decade later, Matyas is applying for a job and his employer will do a Google search on him. Information on the internet can live forever. A possible employer will happen upon his post, and may come to the conclusion that he is dishonest and doesn't take responsibility for his actions.

Even if this probability is small, it is clear that Matyas is not taking steps to improve his own character, and to contribute to the world as a community. I think at the age of 15, you can be responsible on a good level for your actions. He doesn't need any coddling or protection.

I'll never be as fast as Matyas in cubing. I'll never be faster than him at any sized cube, sighted or blindfolded. But the cube is only a facet of life. And overall in the game of life, I'm sure I'm doing much better.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 21, 2008)

the only thing i could think of after i read that was...

OWN3D. haha


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 21, 2008)

I searched this on google but I couldn't get a straight answer. What was the overwhelming evidence that he was cheating.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 21, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> I searched this on google but I couldn't get a straight answer. What was the overwhelming evidence that he was cheating.



I think it had to do with his DNF for the first time ever and it was because someone held a paper between him and his cube, possibly proving that he watched his cube fomr under the blindfold during all of his solves.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 21, 2008)

A summary of the crippling evidence:

In blindfold solving, you apply set-up move A, then you do something (generally a permutation) which we'll call B, and then you have to do A' to get out of it where A is the inverse of A.

If you do A, then do B, and then mess up doing A', a blindfolded cuber would reverse the mess-up and then execute A' correctly. Instead, Matyas continued, and started over solving the corners of the cube.

I'm going to head back home. So if people start attacking me, it'll be a bit of time before I can defend myself.

But honestly, at the end of the day, I know how to logic and reason, and I understand how to apply these things to the real world. I'm only 24, but I've had to make some pretty important life decisions already, and I have a good idea of what matters and what doesn't. I might suck at the cube, but I know how to play the game of life. And that's what matters. I could care less about who's beating me in the unofficial rankings (which is why I don't ever post there anymore).

Matyas is trading a few moments of false glory here and there. What he's selling is his own global image. I may never matter in his life again. (Though, it's completely possible that I do. There's a certain US college student that, if he encounters me at all when he job-seeks in the finance world, will be in for a world of hurt.) There will be people who matter to him, down his path of life that will be affected by this debacle. And he could have chosen to have this play out a different way, but he hasn't. I'm not the one who pays for this in the future. We are ultimately responsible for the choices we make, and how they affect us.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 21, 2008)

Tyson said:


> [tyson's first post, i dont want to take up too much space]



that exactly how i feel about it, but i couldnt find a way to articulate it without sounding angry. thank you for that.



Tyson said:


> I'm going to head back home. So if people start attacking me, it'll be a bit of time before I can defend myself.



i dont think you need to worry about that.



Tyson said:


> I might suck at the cube



you don't though...



Tyson said:


> Matyas is trading a few moments of false glory here and there. What he's selling is his own global image. I may never matter in his life again. *(Though, it's completely possible that I do. There's a certain US college student that, if he encounters me at all when he job-seeks in the finance world, will be in for a world of hurt.) *There will be people who matter to him, down his path of life that will be affected by this debacle. And he could have chosen to have this play out a different way, but he hasn't. I'm not the one who pays for this in the future. We are ultimately responsible for the choices we make, and how they affect us.



are you still talking about matyas there? perhaps i missed something.

I also agree strongly with your last sentence, however existential it may sound. Its hard to succeed or gain people's trust/respect without even a slight degree of personal accountability, which he has not demonstrated. He was young, and he made a mistake. That is something i can forgive. however, I am not the kind of person who tolerates lying. I think Ron has shown him more leniency that he deserves. Despite what has happened Ron has extended his hand to offer a second chance and the response has been nothing short of despicable. if he ever does come to his senses and take the deal that was offered, i will not be happy to see him return.

wow i totally failed at not sounding angry right there.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 21, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Matyas is trading a few moments of false glory here and there. What he's selling is his own global image. I may never matter in his life again. *(Though, it's completely possible that I do. There's a certain US college student that, if he encounters me at all when he job-seeks in the finance world, will be in for a world of hurt.) *There will be people who matter to him, down his path of life that will be affected by this debacle. And he could have chosen to have this play out a different way, but he hasn't. I'm not the one who pays for this in the future. We are ultimately responsible for the choices we make, and how they affect us.
> ...



Matyas is neither a United States citizen nor a college student. Unless something strange happened in the last couple of months.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 21, 2008)

Tyson said:


> I may never matter in his life again. Though, it's completely possible that I do. There's a certain US college student that, if he encounters me at all when he job-seeks in the finance world.



That means you might matter to me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 21, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > I may never matter in his life again. Though, it's completely possible that I do. There's a certain US college student that, if he encounters me at all when he job-seeks in the finance world.
> ...



sikan i thought you were going to do econ? i guess they are similar fields, but still. also, are you still considering transferring to penn? i haven't been able to find any other serious cubers here


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Sep 22, 2008)

Did he ever confess about cheating? The article I read said he never confessed. Also, when can he enter competitions again?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 22, 2008)

Ryanrex116 said:


> Did he ever confess about cheating? The article I read said he never confessed. Also, when can he enter competitions again?



these questions probably werent answered in the 83 posts that came before yours. oh wait... they were. in great detail.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 22, 2008)

Tyson said:


> It is completely possible that a decade later, Matyas is applying for a job and his employer will do a Google search on him. Information on the internet can live forever. A possible employer will happen upon his post, and may come to the conclusion that he is dishonest and doesn't take responsibility for his actions.



I'm pretty sure this is illegal, atleast in the USA. But most employers do it anyway. Well I'm only 16 but I've heard my dad talk about this several times and he used to be a cop so. . . . somebody correct me if I'm wrong but please provide a link or quote from a national or state law.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Crickets said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > It is completely possible that a decade later, Matyas is applying for a job and his employer will do a Google search on him. Information on the internet can live forever. A possible employer will happen upon his post, and may come to the conclusion that he is dishonest and doesn't take responsibility for his actions.
> ...



Illegal? That's stupid. So you are not allowed to get to know what a person is like before you decide whether to hire or not?


----------



## Kurzeja (Sep 22, 2008)

Crickets said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > It is completely possible that a decade later, Matyas is applying for a job and his employer will do a Google search on him. Information on the internet can live forever. A possible employer will happen upon his post, and may come to the conclusion that he is dishonest and doesn't take responsibility for his actions.
> ...



It is not illegal because the information is public.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 22, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Crickets said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



Shouldn't you be able to tell from the application and interview?


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Crickets said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > Crickets said:
> ...



I don't know. I've never been interviewed before.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 22, 2008)

Tyson said:


> I'll never be as fast as Matyas in cubing. I'll never be faster than him at any sized cube, sighted or blindfolded. But the cube is only a facet of life. And overall in the game of life, I'm sure I'm doing much better.


And respect can't come from just one thing. I respect the people in the cubing community that I do because they are talented, yes, but they are, I believe, good people with integrity and humility. Matyas shows neither of these traits.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, Tyson. You're actually using the words Matyas and cheating together? I thought the W.C.A. wouldn't allow that


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 23, 2008)

Could be any Matyas 
I found that to be one of the dumbest things ever, frankly. Everyone knew who it was. The thread in this forum about the initial accusations was in Google's cache for a while, don't know if it still is. (And the whole thread got copied to other sites that I believe are still up) Everyone who kept up with cubing could easily find out if they looked at Matyas' results page. And its not like he committed a crime (legally, at least) so there wasn't any law requiring the witholding of his name.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 23, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Crickets said:
> 
> 
> > CAT13 said:
> ...



no you can lie on an application and during interviews. and since this was nothing illegal it wouldnt show up in a background check. its just like checking references and stuff like that. and like someone already said, the information is public domain, and anyone can access it legally.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 23, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > Crickets said:
> ...



But if its a job thats gunna go through all the trouble to background check him and look on the internet. Then he probably wouldn't be stupid enough to lie on the application. I've never heard of McDonald's background checking and spending their time on Google looking up somebody who is just gonna flip burgers haha. But he may be stupid enough after all, he did cheat


----------

